# Livery Yards Inverness area



## LAA (14 June 2013)

Hi there, I am moving up to Inverness from the South of England and I am looking for a quiet livery yard for my horse. I am struggling to find many on the internet, can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## gwniver (15 June 2013)

there is quiet a big one called ....um poolton I think ( not sure how it  is spelled )

there is a lovely yard a bit further away in narin it is called kilnhill stables


----------



## RoseyJoe (16 June 2013)

Hi, yes it's Pooltown Farm - I have a friend who liveries there - lovely. Also Seaforth Riding Centre is good too - nearer to Dingwall. I live much further North, but I think I'm right in saying that most facilities are based in the Muir of Ord or Dingwall area. Try looking at the links on the Caledonian Riding Club website, they might be helpful. Good Luck


----------



## LAA (17 June 2013)

Thanks for that info. Will call them.


----------



## whisp&willow (20 June 2013)

If you are on fb you should check out "Highland Horse Chat and Trading Page".  Lots of folk from the Inverness area on there who would have suggestions, and you'll start making friends before you arrive!  

Chapelton in muir of ord is nice from what I've seen. We stabled a young stallion there for a day after his early morning showing class so we could enjoy the rest of the show.  I liked what I saw and the staff were very friendly and helpful.

Have only been to Seaforth once while on work experience with my farrier-  It was a long time ago, but seemed like a well run and friendly yard then.

Good luck. xx


----------



## Dizzy1 (12 July 2013)

I would recommend Broomhill Riding Centre in Fortrose which is about 10 (ish) miles from Inverness.  Very large indoor school, cafe, 100 acres of own woodland for riding plus access to the Rosehaugh estate as well as being close enough to ride to the beach.  I've heard Seaforth Riding Centre has rather limited grazing but haven't been there for ages.  We moved up from South of England to the Highlands and really love it.  When you move up here, feel free to contact me and I can recommend some nice places to ride.


----------



## Dizzy1 (12 July 2013)

You could also check out the Scottish Endurance Riding Club website and go to the Highlands branch section.  May be a livery yard on there and there's lots of info re' riding in the area.  No need to do the long rides if you don't want but it's a friendly club and they do lots of pleasure rides about 10 miles or so.


----------

